# Kashima is OVERRATED!!!!!



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Behold


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Kinda like the orange one


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

OMG

Its the 80-s all over again

Kinda like the orange old school Bomber and green goblin look :thumbsup:


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah! Stanchion wars...Kinda like nintendo vs sega back in the day.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Um, ok. If it works well, that is great.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Pffft I don't care if it works well.... I want my bike to look great


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Iggz said:


> Pffft I don't care if it works well.... I want my bike to look great


I think the white one looks nice.


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

cool looking..as long as it doesnt come with the bling tax.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

I just want the white crowns


----------



## OMJustice (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks like ass to me. Dirty green ass. Yuck!


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Huba Huba!

I take it that is custom coloured Titanium nitriding?

If it is, i think performance will back up the looks


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

darkzeon said:


> Yeah! Stanchion wars...Kinda like nintendo vs sega back in the day.


SEGA DOES WHAT NINTENDON'T


----------



## iridemtb (Mar 25, 2008)

The axle isn't green and there's not enough shimzzzz.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

More info/link please.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Cool but I'd like titanium carbo nitride it's a deep black/purple color and wears forever.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Oops multiple post


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Blue,Red, Purple,etc can also be done.
Lindemann Engineering used to offer multiple stanchion colors for Moto forks..Dunno if he still does or not.
'Spensive? Hell yes.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i like the purple. barny-esque.


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

Those things look like such trash... Marzocchi should just focus on making the smoothest most reliable forks instead of this garbage.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Blue would be sick with whte lowers.... T nitride has a certain amount of color variances available i think...


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

those look real good...but i really just hope they switched the crown to do the 40/boxxer bolt pattern like i've been hearing they were really considering. the 10's felt pretty freakin nice, and these look way lighter.


----------



## blades-noob (Oct 12, 2009)

its just dlc in green, nothing spectacular


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Another angle, shows the color a bit better


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

Marz should stop worrying about colors and worry more about getting the forks to work again.

Kashima and the Ti-nitride stuff will never really replace good anodization, which Fox has never been good at (perhaps on purpose because they have a lucrative business in replacing uppers at service) and Zoke's nickel coatings in the past pitted and flaked. Zoke never had a problem with their ano and the smoothness, even when they went with smaller oil volumes.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

junktrunk said:


> Marz should stop worrying about colors and worry more about getting the forks to work again.
> 
> Kashima and the Ti-nitride stuff will never really replace good anodization, which Fox has never been good at (perhaps on purpose because they have a lucrative business in replacing uppers at service) and Zoke's nickel coatings in the past pitted and flaked. Zoke never had a problem with their ano and the smoothness, even when they went with smaller oil volumes.


I agree. These are just idiotic.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

junktrunk said:


> Marz should stop worrying about colors and worry more about getting the forks to work again.
> 
> Kashima and the Ti-nitride stuff will never really replace good anodization, which Fox has never been good at (perhaps on purpose because they have a lucrative business in replacing uppers at service) and Zoke's nickel coatings in the past pitted and flaked. Zoke never had a problem with their ano and the smoothness, even when they went with smaller oil volumes.


This.

Besides, everyone I know that has a Fox fork and complains about stickynes/notchiness doesn't think it has anything to do with the stanchions.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Tele-tubby forks make me throw up in my mouth a little. :nonod:


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## skamatt23 (Apr 3, 2005)

The green sliders look like the Incredible Hulk jizzed some Judy Butter over them. Now if they came in red/black or a red to black fade I'd be all over them haha.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

junktrunk said:


> Marz should stop worrying about colors and worry more about getting the forks to work again.
> 
> Kashima and the Ti-nitride stuff will never really replace good anodization, which Fox has never been good at (perhaps on purpose because they have a lucrative business in replacing uppers at service) and Zoke's nickel coatings in the past pitted and flaked. Zoke never had a problem with their ano and the smoothness, even when they went with smaller oil volumes.


Ti-nitride is a very hard ceramic coating. It is harder than the oxide coating used in anodizing and is an improvement when it comes to wear resistance.

These coatings are industrial stuff that are just being applied to MTB forks. The next higher step is already out there. Silicon Nitride or SiC. But the stuff is still very expensive, even for professional users. I can imagine that it may cost as much as 50 bucks to coat a 140 mm travel fork at the manufacturing level.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

me want


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Not gonna lie... .the red ones look pretty badass


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Okay. I see 66's with red stanchions. I could see my Zumbi with a 888 with black lowers/crowns and red stanchions. 

On a side note, I wonder if their forks still weigh 5,693.7 pounds.

And hey... at least they finally went the way of Boxxer stems.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

bing! said:


> Ti-nitride is a very hard ceramic coating. It is harder than the oxide coating used in anodizing and is an improvement when it comes to wear resistance.
> 
> These coatings are industrial stuff that are just being applied to MTB forks. The next higher step is already out there. Silicon Nitride or SiC. But the stuff is still very expensive, even for professional users. I can imagine that it may cost as much as 50 bucks to coat a 140 mm travel fork at the manufacturing level.


You bet it's tough. They coat endmill bits among other things - makes those metal bits cutting other metal last _considerably_ longer.









HERE is the purply looking ones I was talking about:


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

bing! said:


> Ti-nitride is a very hard ceramic coating. It is harder than the oxide coating used in anodizing and is an improvement when it comes to wear resistance.
> 
> These coatings are industrial stuff that are just being applied to MTB forks. The next higher step is already out there. Silicon Nitride or SiC. But the stuff is still very expensive, even for professional users. I can imagine that it may cost as much as 50 bucks to coat a 140 mm travel fork at the manufacturing level.


That's very nice, but if it doesn't stick in the first place, it's not doing a good job of protecting, is it?

Zoke has been beta testing for several years now, and if Tenneco can't get it worked out, they're going to be finished, or for the fashion conscious, they will make new, spiffy colors and people will still buy and go waaahhhh on the internet.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Not going to replace mine till there dead, but if the red is an option when the time comes I will have to give them a shot :thumbsup:



Iggz said:


> Not gonna lie... .the red ones look pretty badass


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

junktrunk said:


> Marz should stop worrying about colors and worry more about getting the forks to work again.
> 
> Kashima and the Ti-nitride stuff will never really replace good anodization, which Fox has never been good at (perhaps on purpose because they have a lucrative business in replacing uppers at service) and Zoke's nickel coatings in the past pitted and flaked. Zoke never had a problem with their ano and the smoothness, even when they went with smaller oil volumes.


I bet you haven't ridden a 2010 because they have been back for the last year.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Im not gonna lie, id KILL for that blue stanchion 66!


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

giantsaam said:


> I bet you haven't ridden a 2010 because they have been back for the last year.


I've still seen several problems in that last year. Not convinced yet.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

junktrunk said:


> I've still seen several problems in that last year. Not convinced yet.


Well from my personal experience I went though 5 Totems in 2009 and on my 3rd Lyric. I am only on my 2nd Matzocchi and thats because I pierced the lowers on a rock. I would say for my application they have been far more reliable than anything else I have ever ridden.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Colour coding _can_ go too far


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

That is simply your unqualified experience. I'm seeing them running through a distribution chain.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Hopefully they stop blowing up or developing "engineered in" bushing slop.


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

the old school orange, wait no all those colors are bad ass! is this available for 29er?


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

his dudeness said:


> Hopefully they stop blowing up or developing "engineered in" bushing slop.


Don't forget crown creaking and flaked coatings on the WC stanchions.


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

My Fuc**** god those are awesome. 

I would be willing to sacrafice some performance for bling, especially with that kind of bling factor (easily in the 9's haha). But the truth is, performance is going to be equal if not better than their current Nickel coating! So stoked. I've been wanting tapered stanchions for a while but now I get colors too? heck ya. 

With that said, I do agree that I would appreciate a fully shimmed damper from Marzocchi before custom colored stanchions. Buuuut, that's what Avalanche is for


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

junktrunk said:


> That is simply your unqualified experience. I'm seeing them running through a distribution chain.


I have a feeling you could be given a 2010 888 and would still be unimpressed. After Tenneco got their funding behind them things have changed drastically. 100% quality control, new tunable damper, much lighter, slotted and *fitted* bushings to eliminate slop, different crown assembly process for a wicked mate, Ti hardware on selected forks, improved seal design for better lubrication. And they are still open bath for my buttery requirements 

I put fitted in bold because that is the one that everyone seems to be the most concerned with. And when the bushings are formed into the lower casting in the way they are its basically impossible to incur slop.

I don't know what else to say man. Go out and do the Positive Ride experience with a Marzocchi rep. I'm a big fan of Zoke because they are less of a hit on my debit card than most other guys and are about as simple as a box of crayons when it comes to maintenance.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

junktrunk said:


> That is simply your unqualified experience. I'm seeing them running through a distribution chain.


Your right I am silly. See you at interbike I might be a little more qualified than you think.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

want


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I can't remember if it was mentioned before, but Decline is saying this is titanium Nitride.


----------



## RubberSideUp (Feb 16, 2005)

I was just joking earlier today how Fox keeps working on tech upgrades and Marzocchi responds by putting more pictures of chicks and guitars on their lowers. I guess this is better than pictures of chicks on a fork.

Nothing new on the inside but the **** is blue! How the mighty have fallen.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

RubberSideUp said:


> I was just joking earlier today how Fox keeps working on tech upgrades and Marzocchi responds by putting more pictures of chicks and guitars on their lowers. I guess this is better than pictures of chicks on a fork.
> 
> Nothing new on the inside but the **** is blue! How the mighty have fallen.


Actually, I think the 66 now has the shim stack from the 888 for the next year's product. I think that's big news... I might want one now.

Here's what the guy said, "The new 66 comes with all the goodies of the 2010 Ti, but has the new 66 EVO cart in it like the 888, meaning you can easily access the shims and still have the long service intervals due to the open bath system"


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah but you still get a crappy port orifice piston, so you get speed sensitive compression damping but crappy rebound damping.


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

Bikesair said:


> I have a feeling you could be given a 2010 888 and would still be unimpressed.


Why would you think that? That's something you made up to protect your fragile brand-based feelings.



giantsaam said:


> Your right I am silly. See you at interbike I might be a little more qualified than you think.


Yes, so either you work for them and are shilling, or you're just throwing out there that you're going to Interbike because you are trying to look cool and elitist and throw your street cred on the internet forums up. The latter is actually laughable for me. Very laughable.

It is what it is: Zoke damaged more customers than me (luckily, I didn't buy any 2008 and up models) and did a piss-poor job of admitting it from the outset. Even from their doomed TST they were shafting customers. Only after backlash did they start doing the right thing. However, once the elitists they had working at the company are gone, the ones who helped ruin the US operations (slowly they have been getting fired), and once the few customers they have left report back and not from emotion or brand loyalty, and most important of all, when the product managers start believing in Zoke again enough to equip large segments of their lines with them again, then I'll believe. The product managers are taking no chances because Zoke has not yet proven its ability under Tenneco to produce numbers of forks of quality with low failure rates that would cause headaches for bike companies.


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

junktrunk said:


> Why would you think that? That's something you made up to protect your fragile brand-based feelings.


This is why...

Quote:
Originally Posted by his dudeness
Hopefully they stop blowing up or developing "engineered in" bushing slop.


junktrunk said:


> Don't forget crown creaking and flaked coatings on the WC stanchions.


Quote:
Originally Posted by giantsaam
I bet you haven't ridden a 2010 because they have been back for the last year.


junktrunk said:


> I've still seen several problems in that last year. Not convinced yet.


Quote:
Originally Posted by bing!
Ti-nitride is a very hard ceramic coating. It is harder than the oxide coating used in anodizing and is an improvement when it comes to wear resistance.

These coatings are industrial stuff that are just being applied to MTB forks. The next higher step is already out there. Silicon Nitride or SiC. But the stuff is still very expensive, even for professional users. I can imagine that it may cost as much as 50 bucks to coat a 140 mm travel fork at the manufacturing level.


junktrunk said:


> That's very nice, but if it doesn't stick in the first place, it's not doing a good job of protecting, is it?





junktrunk said:


> Zoke has been beta testing for several years now, and if Tenneco can't get it worked out, they're going to be finished, or for the fashion conscious, they will make new, spiffy colors and people will still buy and go waaahhhh on the internet.





junktrunk said:


> Marz should stop worrying about colors and worry more about getting the forks to work again.
> 
> Kashima and the Ti-nitride stuff will never really replace good anodization, which Fox has never been good at (perhaps on purpose because they have a lucrative business in replacing uppers at service) and Zoke's nickel coatings in the past pitted and flaked. Zoke never had a problem with their ano and the smoothness, even when they went with smaller oil volumes.


Now your just being a ******. I don't have anything but a positive experience with Marzocchi and have a healthy respect for them based on the reasons I stated in my post. Same with Fox, except for the fact that their customer support over the phone was borderline insulting.

My point with my post directed at you was that you seem to fall into the category of "hater" who will not base any of their decisions on facts and only on internet speculation that they know nothing about. Correct me if I am wrong.

Some platforms ride differently and you can't say that Marzocchi is crap because they don't ride like you want them too. It sounds a lot like you do not enjoy the Marzocchi platform and are bagging on it because you don't like it. Which everybody hopefully knows doesn't mean ****.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

RubberSideUp said:


> I was just joking earlier today how Fox keeps working on tech upgrades and Marzocchi responds by putting more pictures of chicks and guitars on their lowers. I guess this is better than pictures of chicks on a fork.
> 
> Nothing new on the inside but the **** is blue! How the mighty have fallen.


The internals are completely new.


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Yeah but you still get a crappy port orifice piston, so you get speed sensitive compression damping but crappy rebound damping.


I don't warrant that anyway


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

those green 888s with white lowers..

perfect on my green/black legend..


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Everyone can keep blah blah blahing about how Marz. went to crap. Cause they did.

What did I do? I bought a 888 EVO Ti, against my better judgement after having a 2008 grenade on me.

Do I regret doing this? Not so far... Not one bit.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Everyone can keep blah blah blahing about how Marz. went to crap. Cause they did.
> 
> What did I do? I bought a 888 EVO Ti, against my better judgement after having a 2008 grenade on me.
> 
> Do I regret doing this? Not so far... Not one bit.


I would buy a 888 if the top crowns were white, stanchions red, lowers blue w/ small white stars. ... say about 50 of them.


----------



## skiz (Mar 27, 2007)

talked to the team mech in the zoch tent @ the world champs today, the green was an attempt at blue apparently... 4 people are riding them world, I think they are all here... theres a really nice looking gold and I think there was a red and a black... had a photo somewhere buts its buried in thousands of others... gotta climb the mountain in 7 hours set up my flash units and shoot practice in the fog and rain otherwise I'd look for the photo... these apparently are riding really well.... still don't know I'd trust zoch guts with out a mech looking over my stuff every day... fortunatly... lol


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

well I guess the green will fade to black this time around instead of the black to green


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, I sure would like a 66Ti with the EVO cart and although I'd prefer army green hard ano with teflon coating... Ti-Ni would be fine


----------

